# Another (old) Newbie needs advice - Cleveland, OH area



## Gromulus (May 2, 2009)

Sorry for another newbie question, but I have to start somwhere!

I am a 51 year old male who, due to career and family responsibilities over the past few years, has let himself get somewhat out of shape. I am a former competitive amateur bodybuilder who just recently has started to lift a bit again and intensify my bike regimen for increased stamina and wind.

I am looking to start a martial arts program but am not sure what style I shoud pursue. Back in my younger days there wasn't much choice aside from Karate and Judo! I am 5' 7" and 215 lb. Styles with high kicks and lots of katas never appleaed to me. In my college college days last century I took jiu jitsu for two years and enjoyed it. Many years ago I trained with with the originator of Bojuka for a year or so before he moved.

I was thinking about Gracie Jiu Jitsu since (being a former high school wrestler), I tend to like grappling and rolling around. I happen to have a Gracie school very close to my job location as well. A frieind of mine is a black belt in Aikido and of course recommends that style. I like jiu jitsu overall but wish it involved more standing techniques as well as those for multiple opponents and weapons defense. While defense is not a high priority, any useable techniques would be a bonus. Krav Maga looks interesting but there are no schools close to me. BTW, I have no interest in MMA competition!

I have two questions:

1) Any other recommendations of styles for this old fireplug? (I can tolerate some pain!).

2) Any recommendatuons for schools/instructors in the NE Ohio area near the east side of Cleveland (Lake, Geauga, and Eastern Cuyahoga counties?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Omar B (May 2, 2009)

Welcome man.  as for styles, I say go back to BJJ, judo, aikido is another option I would suggest.  Maybe hapkido for a taste of trapping and grappling with stand up.


----------



## Ronin74 (May 2, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Welcome man. as for styles, I say go back to BJJ, judo, aikido is another option I would suggest. Maybe hapkido for a taste of trapping and grappling with stand up.


I second those recommendations.

Even though you have no intention to compete in MMA, I'd also like to suggest an MMA gym that offers both strking (boxing/kickboxing) and grappling. You'd still be able to train, but in all likelyhood, competition (and sometimes even sparring) will be optional.


----------



## bluekey88 (May 2, 2009)

Good advice so far. I would also recommend checking out all the schools in your area. You never know when you might find a place that fits even if it wasn't what you were necessariluy looking for to begin with.


----------



## Gromulus (May 2, 2009)

Ronin74 said:


> I second those recommendations.
> 
> Even though you have no intention to compete in MMA, I'd also like to suggest an MMA gym that offers both strking (boxing/kickboxing) and grappling. You'd still be able to train, but in all likelyhood, competition (and sometimes even sparring) will be optional.


 

Thank you for the recommendations gentlemen. While there are no Hapkido schools in my area, there is a school that offers Muay Thai boxing and MMA as well. Not a big deal but but their website seems geared toward the younger crowd. Definitely worth checking out.

If anyone has recommendations on speficic schools/dojos in my area I would be most obliged.


----------



## Drac (May 4, 2009)

Gromulus said:


> Thank you for the recommendations gentlemen. While there are no Hapkido schools in my area, there is a school that offers Muay Thai boxing and MMA as well. Not a big deal but but their website seems geared toward the younger crowd. Definitely worth checking out.
> 
> If anyone has recommendations on speficic schools/dojos in my area I would be most obliged.


 
Click on the link at the bottom of my page and check out our school..


----------



## Gromulus (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendation Drac. A bit furtehr than I wanted distance wise, but worth checking out.


----------



## blindsage (May 4, 2009)

I did some googling for you.  Here's some schools I came up with in the Cleveland area you might be interested in:

http://www.hillcrestjujitsu.com/
Japanese Jujitsu style school

http://www.ohiobjjc.com/
Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu school

http://www.graciecleveland.com/
another Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu school

http://www.makoto-dojo.net/node/141
Genbukan Ninjitsu school (with Jujitsu)

http://www.chutobuwest.com/
Judo and Ju Jitsu school

http://www.clevelandacademy.org/
Tae Kwon Do/ Hapkido school

http://www.strongstyle.com/
MMA school affiliated with a fitness center (website is under construction but contact info is there)

http://www.fightfitohio.com/
Krav Maga school

http://site.clevelandkravmaga.com/
Krav Maga school

I'd suggest you also check out Philipine martial arts (arnis,escrima,kali, balintawak, etc.)  Here's a school:
http://www.marcialtirada.net/

Or these guys, mixing Jeet Kune Do, Phillipine MA, and whole mess of other stuff it looks like:
http://www.progressivedefense.com/index.htm


That should get you started pretty well.  I don't know the Cleveland area, so sorry if some of these places are too far for you.  Hope it helps.


----------



## Gromulus (May 4, 2009)

blindsage said:


> I did some googling for you. Here's some schools I came up with in the Cleveland area you might be interested in:
> 
> http://www.hillcrestjujitsu.com/
> Japanese Jujitsu style school
> ...


 
Thanks Blindsage! There do seem to be several jiu jitsu schools in NE Ohio. I will check out the first three you listed. The Gracie school is within a mile of my work location and I am visiting them tomorrow.

A few of the others are on the west side of Cleveland and may be a bit too far to be realistic for my lifestyle (married with children and a demanding career). A few others on the east side are worth checking out. While Krav Maga sounds interesting, the first school is on the west side and I am afraid the second one (Cleveland) is actually in England.

Thanks for the time and effort!


----------



## blindsage (May 4, 2009)

Gromulus said:


> I am afraid the second one (Cleveland) is actually in England.


Whoops, sorry I didn't catch that.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (May 5, 2009)

I would be happy to help also.  I teach Shorin Ryu Karate though we do kata we also offer a much wider range of things.  We teach a older type of karate much more interperation to the kata and other types of self-defense.  We are more than just a block / strike style.  Stop in and talk with me we are in Oakwood Village next to Sam's Club on Broadway Ave.


----------



## Drac (May 6, 2009)

Brandon Fisher said:


> I would be happy to help also. I teach Shorin Ryu Karate though we do kata we also offer a much wider range of things. We teach a older type of karate much more interperation to the kata and other types of self-defense. We are more than just a block / strike style. Stop in and talk with me we are in Oakwood Village next to Sam's Club on Broadway Ave.


 
Shorin-Ryu is the art that started me on the road..Give it a try...


----------



## Brandon Fisher (May 6, 2009)

Drac said:


> Shorin-Ryu is the art that started me on the road..Give it a try...


Thanks Drac!!


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 12, 2009)

Awesome! Good luck there's a lot of great M.A. schools in Ohio.


----------

